# "Pull to the Right" PSA



## Epi-do (Aug 19, 2010)

I had to participate in the filming of a PSA that is going to be shown statewide.  Here's the links to the two different versions of it.


PSA #1 (Fire Version)


PSA #2 (Police Version)


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 19, 2010)

So that's you at 14 seconds?


----------



## Epi-do (Aug 19, 2010)

That would be my partner and me.  I made him do the talking though.  It's only fair since I had to do the TV interviews after we saved a dog from a frozen pond at the beginning of the year.


----------



## 46Young (Aug 19, 2010)

I thought that the motorist was supposed to slam on their brakes directly in front of you, or pull over into the one open lane of traffic, such as the rt turning lane for example, cutting off your only way through. J/K.

Seriously, kudos to the county for putting out that PSA. We've all seen many instances of unexpected and irrational reactions by motorists when we're approaching.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Aug 20, 2010)

http://www.toronto.ca/fire/video/pullover/index.htm#video

The link to the video is at the bottom.

Toronto EMS, Fire and PD did this public education video a few years back. I use it whenever I teach CPR/First Aid or am doing public education work. It's well done. But at 25 minutes not suitable for quick PSA's.


----------



## FLEMTP (Aug 20, 2010)

we could really use something like that here.. especially with the snow birds that visit from ALL over the country.. 


Here the law states you have to pull to the nearest curb ( not to the right) and stop. 

The law here also states you cannot pass an emergency vehicle unless it is stopped already. (in other words its illegal to pass an emergency vehicle while its driving down the road.

We also have the slow down or move over a lane for stopped emergency vehicles. I wish we had the money for a PSA like that here.

Anyone know of any grants out there for something like this?


----------



## medic417 (Aug 20, 2010)

Why isn't there an EMS one?  You have fire and police, again we get left out because the misconception that fire and EMS are the same.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 20, 2010)

On a side note- Epi-do, you look almost exactly like my EMT-B instructor


----------



## Sizz (Aug 21, 2010)

*Iowa*

Not that I'm a fan of this but in Iowa it's NOT the law to pull over for emergency vehicles running code 3. Your simply asking for the right away by using the L&S if the traffic decides to give it to you that's their choice but they will not receive any ticket for not doing so. 

I hear a lot of people stating around here how you must pull over but really it's a curiosity thing...what if your family or loved ones were in the ambulance your holding up?

Early this year in my county a fatal ambulance accident occurred when a simple mis communication on the highway occurred on a dual lane highway. 

Semi was in the left lane about to take an left hand turn off the highway  while in the left hand lane, see's ambulance running code coming up on him at the last second the Semi cuts hard into the right hand land to "get over" and well 2 were killed. 

I've posted the link if your curious to how bad it really was. 

http://www.kcci.com/slideshow/news/23545636/detail.html

And again I'm not against people pulling over to the right but in Iowa it's not against the law.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 21, 2010)

Sizz said:


> Not that I'm a fan of this but in Iowa it's NOT the law to pull over for emergency vehicles running code 3. Your simply asking for the right away by using the L&S if the traffic decides to give it to you that's their choice but they will not receive any ticket for not doing so.



Err...

Iowa General Code:



> 321.324  Operation on approach of emergency vehicles.
> Upon the immediate approach of an authorized emergency vehicle with any lamp or device displaying a red light or red and blue lights, or an authorized emergency vehicle of a fire department displaying a blue light, or when the driver is giving audible signal by siren, exhaust whistle, or bell, the driver of every other vehicle shall yield the right-of-way and shall immediately drive to a position parallel to, and as close as possible to, the right-hand edge or curb of the highway clear of any intersection and shall stop and remain in such position until the authorized emergency vehicle has passed, except when otherwise directed by a police officer.  For the purposes of this section, "red light" or "blue light" means a light or lighting device that, when illuminated, will exhibit a solid flashing or strobing red or blue light.
> Upon the approach of an authorized emergency vehicle, as above stated, the driver of every streetcar shall immediately stop such car clear of any intersection and keep it in such position until the authorized emergency vehicle has passed, except when otherwise directed by a police officer. *This section shall not operate to relieve the driver of an authorized emergency vehicle from the duty to drive with due regard for the safety of all persons using the highway*
> ...
> For applicable scheduled fine, see §805.8A, subsection 3, paragraph a



Emphasis added. 

http://tinyurl.com/35qruet


----------



## Sizz (Aug 21, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Err...
> 
> Iowa General Code:
> 
> ...



Thanks JPINFV appears I was told this back in 2002 by a few Medics teaching my Basic course...appears I'm under the wrong impression as well as them. Thanks  for the update next time I'll pull dig deeper before posting.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 21, 2010)

It could be that you were told the white lie that gets told in every discussion about emergency vehicle operations that, "Lights and sirens are a request to yield the right of way." It's a lie because it is very much a demand under penalty of law. The caveat being, of course, that physics doesn't care about who's legally "right."


----------



## TraprMike (Aug 21, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Err...
> 
> Iowa General Code:Originally Posted by Sizz
> Not that I'm a fan of this but in Iowa it's NOT the law to pull over for emergency vehicles running code 3. Your simply asking for the right away by using the L&S if the traffic decides to give it to you that's their choice but they will not receive any ticket for not doing so.
> ...



I think this is the important part of the passage. yes,, move the heck over ! stop! wait!


----------



## TraprMike (Aug 21, 2010)

I've been known to follow FD/AMB a few miles to see if peope are doing what they are suppose to do.

and when I back up other officers, i watch for the move over/slow down law that MN has.. 



JPINFV said:


> Err...
> 
> Iowa General Code:
> 
> ...





JPINFV said:


> It could be that you were told the white lie that gets told in every discussion about emergency vehicle operations that, "Lights and sirens are a request to yield the right of way." It's a lie because it is very much a demand under penalty of law. The caveat being, of course, that physics doesn't care about who's legally "right."


----------



## johnrsemt (Aug 26, 2010)

pulled over for a fire truck responding to a house fire  (could see the smoke and flames at 2 miles).

   a car came up behind me;  passed me;  the 2 cars in front of us  and the fire truck.        I have never seen that before,   and don't want to see it again.   but makes me wish I got his plates,  and was a cop


----------



## angels.girl84 (Aug 27, 2010)

I have always noticed how people disregard/ignore any lights & sirens from fire trucks/ambulances and it always irritated me....  *Then.... *I did my ride outs with the ambulance and all I can say is WOW to experience it from that view was scary to say the least! The number of people who just don't care/don't pay attention out here is just ridiculous


----------



## looker (Aug 28, 2010)

johnrsemt said:


> pulled over for a fire truck responding to a house fire  (could see the smoke and flames at 2 miles).
> 
> a car came up behind me;  passed me;  the 2 cars in front of us  and the fire truck.        I have never seen that before,   and don't want to see it again.   but makes me wish I got his plates,  and was a cop



Getting his plate would not really help you. A pd needs to witness the violation and pull them over as they can't issue ticket otherwise.


----------



## reaper (Aug 28, 2010)

Maybe in your state. I can pass along a tag number to LEO and they will issue a ticket.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 28, 2010)

angels.girl84 said:


> I have always noticed how people disregard/ignore any lights & sirens from fire trucks/ambulances and it always irritated me....  *Then.... I did my ride outs with the ambulance and all I can say is WOW to experience it from that view was scary to say the least!* The number of people who just don't care/don't pay attention out here is just ridiculous



I completely agree with you, when I did my ride-a-longs it was amazing how many people completely ignored us or just stopped in the middle of the road.


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 28, 2010)

reaper said:


> Maybe in your state. I can pass along a tag number to LEO and they will issue a ticket.



Are you willing to go to court if the offender challenges the ticket?


----------



## reaper (Aug 28, 2010)

Every time!


----------



## thatJeffguy (Aug 29, 2010)

They must have sent our county the "slow down near the crest of a hill, then sort of pull over and creep along" PSA by accident.


----------



## looker (Aug 29, 2010)

reaper said:


> Maybe in your state. I can pass along a tag number to LEO and they will issue a ticket.



I will ca bs on that. Here is the problem with trying to issue a ticket base on just tag number. The responsible party is the driver of the vehicle which may or may not be the register owner. Chances are high you do not have the offender driver picture and didn't see him long enough to be able to id him in lineup. Register owner is not responsible for the action of the driver and is not required to id who was driving the vehicle. How is LEO going to issue a ticket to someone that he didn't see violate the law and have no clue who was driving the vehicle at the time of the violation?


----------



## JPINFV (Aug 29, 2010)

^
That's also the reason why Red Light Cameras need a clear picture of the driver. If they can't ID the driver, all they can do is ask the registered owner to ID the driver. It's also why if red light cams ever really take off, I'd be tempted to go buy a ski mask...


----------



## Combat_Medic (Aug 29, 2010)

I wish they would show that PSA over here in Korea.  I had to transfer a pt. from our base down south to the bigger US hospital.  Off post we have to use the tiny little Korean ambulances with Korean drivers.  They won't let us drive off post.  We leave the gate running light (which are green) and sirens.  Nobody cares.  No one moves for us at all.  We have to stop at the cross walks cause people are running out in front of us.  The trip down to Seoul took 2 1/2 hours but only 45 mins on the way back.


----------

